
From the Far Corner of the Basement - tshtf
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2016/04/15/from-the-far-corner-of-the-basement
======
ljf
[http://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/apr/07/the-sugar-
con...](http://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/apr/07/the-sugar-conspiracy-
robert-lustig-john-yudkin) another great similar article. Linked to in the
comments in this article.

